

How to Design Behavior - nireyal
http://www.nirandfar.com/2012/03/how-to-design-behavior.html
Here’s the gist:
- The rising interest in the science of designing behavior has also sprouted dozens of competing, and at times conflicting, methodologies.
- Though the authors often flaunt their way as the only way, there are distinct use cases for when each method is appropriate.
- Behavior modification methods fall into four distinct types: amateur, expert, habitué, and addict.
- Each behavior type requires the use of the appropriate technique to be effective. Using the wrong method leads to frustration and failure.
======
acgourley
Nir's got some really powerful ideas brewing and you should be paying
attention. He's doing a fantastic job of digesting the research of experts in
the behavior-mod field and applying it to consumer web product design.

------
juliewli
Really great framework for thinking about a very noisy, complex field.

